
Machine Learning Trick of the Day: Instrumental Thinking - ghosthamlet
http://blog.shakirm.com/2018/10/machine-learning-trick-of-the-day-8-instrumental-thinking/
======
alexcnwy
Shakir is a force of nature. He is one of the organizers of the Deep Learning
Indaba - an incredible effort to strengthen machine learning in Africa.
Unfortunately the 2018 videos aren't out yet (Shakir gave an amazing talk on
deep learning fundamentals and some of the tricks from his blog) but everyone
should be aware of Shakir and the Deep Learning Indaba:
[http://www.deeplearningindaba.com/](http://www.deeplearningindaba.com/)

------
bonoboTP
Seems related to noisy-input Gaussian Process [1] that I applied in my thesis
with moderate success some years ago.

[1]
[http://mlg.eng.cam.ac.uk/pub/pdf/MchRas11.pdf](http://mlg.eng.cam.ac.uk/pub/pdf/MchRas11.pdf)

------
vervez
Excellent post about potential flaws of your typical linear regression model
and how to address with causal methods. As a self-taught practitioner, these
posts are priceless in letting me know what I don't know...

------
remarkEon
Does the machine learning field have different nomenclature for this sort of
thing than, say, econometrics?

I recognize all the math, but the verbiage used is different.

~~~
jriot
I'm a trained a econometrician and a data scientist. Have you found people to
be apprehensive with you since 'our' verbiage is different?

~~~
remarkEon
Is that what I asked?

I'm asking about why the usage of the mathematics that you and I are
apparently both familiar with could be described in different ways depending
on which field is referencing it. This is a linguistic question - not a
mathematical one.

No need to be rude.

~~~
yorwba
Is that what they asked?

Nomenclature is different in different fields all the time, or even different
areas of the same field. It all depends on what practitioners feel is most
intuitive.

No need to call someone rude for not answering your question and asking their
own instead.

------
maurits
Shakir is a fantastic technical writer. I love that he also traces modern
ideas back to their older roots and includes the references.

